

Show HN: Usetrace - a powerful IDE for testing webapps from users' perspective - dhpe
http://usetrace.com

======
dhpe
One of the biggest obstacles in web test automation is the pain of test case
maintenance.

A record/replay solutions have been attempted by many. Unfortunately they
don't work.

Usetrace instead ties the code editor and the product under test together and
provides a powerful interactive IDE for software developers.

Unlike our competitors we provide everything needed in UI testing in one
package and it requires no installations.

Tests are written, maintained and executed in Usetrace using Python/Webdriver.

We're a Helsinki based startup and we'd love to hear your feedback!

